# Fried Trout Dinner with Fixins



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2017)

*Fresh trout fillets dredged in seasoned flour and fried in veggie oil*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 28, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 28, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 28, 2017







*Sauteed Fresh Veggies and White Rice*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 28, 2017







*Money Shot*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 28, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2017)

Looks fantastic.  

Been a long time since I have had trout.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 28, 2017)

Yeah, now you're talking!   Fresh fried fish is good, but fresh fried trout is amazingly good!

Looks like a great family vacation so far!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 28, 2017)

Looks real fine.  I do love a fish fry.  But "fried in veggie oil"??????  I'm pretty sure its illegal to fry fish in anything but lots of butter!!!  LOL.

That's a great end to a great vacation.  Glad you enjoyed yourself.

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks real fine.  I do love a fish fry.  But "fried in veggie oil"??????  I'm pretty sure its illegal to fry fish in anything but lots of butter!!!  LOL.
> 
> That's a great end to a great vacation.  Glad you enjoyed yourself.
> 
> Gary


End to a great vacation?  Heck, we've five (5) more days up here to enjoy ourselves!  :yahoo:

My wife wife and SiL say I use too much butter, and made me use it.  :devil:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2017)

Tasty looking plate! Nice cook!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2017)

Gotta love some Fresh caught Cold water Trout from Pennsy!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think this is the first year in 10 years that I didn't have any Trout the first week of Trout season, because Bear Jr's been too busy to get the Old Man some!!

Nice Job, Chile---Enjoy the rest of your Vacation!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2017)

Awesome looking meal!

Great job!

Trout is hard to find down here!

Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 29, 2017)

Awesome CR, we love trout & that all looks tasty.  Very nice!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> Been a long time since I have had trout.


Thanks, was a long time for me too, our GoM Speckled and White trout isn't the same by far.
Both are very good, but FW trout is in it's own flavor class.


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yeah, now you're talking!   Fresh fried fish is good, but fresh fried trout is amazingly good!
> 
> Looks like a great family vacation so far!


Heck yeah, amazing is a great adjective for both the fish and vacation. 





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking plate! Nice cook!


Thanks DS.





Bearcarver said:


> Gotta love some Fresh caught Cold water Trout from Pennsy!! :drool ---:points:
> 
> I think this is the first year in 10 years that I didn't have any Trout the first week of Trout season, because Bear Jr's been too busy to get the Old Man some!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Point Bear.
Tell that young man to get out there and kill some fish for Mom-n-Dad.
Saturday will get here all too soon... Then back to the grind.





SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking meal!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.


----------

